# Looking for a Monday June 22 trip



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

Will help with expenses, fuel, bait etc. I am knowledgeable of the Galveston Bay area, and have my own equipment.Leave message here.


----------



## Guill64 (Jun 21, 2015)

I novice off shore ...I have a sea hunt 19' with 115 yamaha motor,ready , for tomorrow..832 292 7357..text me..now in New Orleans, but this night in houston. .tomorrow in galveston. .I want to learn the spots,i like the red snapper


----------



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

I'm not interested in offshore, 5'seas are forecast. It would be tough in a 19ft. Boat.


----------



## Guill64 (Jun 21, 2015)

I dont check the weather,, but in the bay is ok..


----------



## Guill64 (Jun 21, 2015)

Inside the bay is ok?


----------

